# new life for a young one



## nathynath86 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all, im 25yr old carpenter and im thinking about moving to canada on my own.I would really appreciate your help on where is the best place for the having the outdoors,social scenes,work opportunities for a carpenter and even though i do like the cold and snow,i wouldn't want it all year so somewhere that is not too harsh (maybe asking for too much here) haha.Also,and i know it depends on alot of factors but with your honest opinions,would it be difficult to go out to canada with say 10,000 dollars and start a new life,get a job and rent a property without struggling? many thanks


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

I'd b interested to hear wot people ha e to say about the best area for joiners and carpenters.Me and my husband and maybe his 2 children are hoping to emigrate to Okanagan Valley.My husband has been a joiner for 24 yrs and is hoping to fund work our there.Will Okanagan and surrounding areas give joiners work?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

nathynath86 said:


> .would it be difficult to go out to canada with say 10,000 dollars and start a new life,get a job and rent a property without struggling? many thanks


If you are comming as a skilled worker, you need to prove that you at least are having $11,115. 
Skilled workers and professionals: Who can apply—Proof of funds
But if it's responsible to come with only that amount? It depends. If you already have a job, than it's ok. But if you don't have a job and need to survive for a while, it will be tricky. You don't have credit score/credit history here yet, so for most things you will have to pay cash (car!), or give a deposit (cell phone, utilities).
Renting property: you might have to pay 2 months up front.


----------



## nathynath86 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info EVHB but what is the best way to go about trying to get a job sorted before moving out there and what areas are best for the work and life?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Networking is the best way to get a job. But no idea how that works for a carpenter who doesn't live here...
Maybe google information on building a resume suitable for the Canadian market, and make yourself a resume with all your qualifications, things that you made, if you were able to save your boss (or yourself as a business owner) some monney because you developed a different way of doing things, and so on.
Try to send this resume to employers. So do your homework, and research employers in your industry on the internet (so that you can send each of them a personalised cover letter too, that explains why you want to work for them, why you are an excellent fit for them!). And then try to follow up after 2 weeks by contacting them and ask if they received your application, if they are in need of a professional like you.
Maybe you can decide to plan a trip over here, for 2 or 3 weeks, and make appointments with employers to visit them and have an (informational) interview.
But first you need to do a lot of research. Not only for employers and how to write a resume and cover letter, but also to get to know the country a little bit better and try to find out where you want to live. The country is vast and very divers. Not only in landscape, also in athmosphere (very liberal vs very convervative) or in cost of living. There is no single best city/town for everybody, it depends on you!


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Saskatoon, in Saskatchewen is where we are going. It looks great. Sports, night life, work.

Check out Construction Companies in Edmonton, Alberta | PCL they hire carpenters on good money.

Second this is that you do not need any money in the bank if you have a job offer and you go with a nomination.#

That is what we are doing. Money helps with your points system. But not necessary. 

Check out Saskatchewan Immigration - Canada

If you get a job offer, they will have a labour market opinion done and you apply for sponsorship then get your work permit. 

It is very easy. but you need the job offer.

Without the job offer you will find it hard, no matter how much money you have. (i am speaking Saskatchewan only here)

Hope this helps


----------



## nathynath86 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for that maca,i need as much help as i can.


----------

